Recommendation for interesting hobbies while sitting for a few weeks at home? - gtt
======
kaazhan
\- mooc (like edx) \- reading \- start a web project \- learn a new language
\- learn docker (or any sys competences)- lockpicking videos (lockpicking
lawyer on youtube)

------
pwg
Whatever activity it is that _you_ enjoy doing, and that can be done while at
home.

